# Tearstains



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

I was just wondering how many people use stuff for their dogs eyes. Sprite used to have REALLY bad tearstains and i have pics on my dogster page of that (if you wanna see that)....and i had tried a few different products. i think it was diamond eyes and some eye wipes. it wasnt till we put the dogs on homecooked foods that the tearstains went away. (im just trying to push homecooked foods on everyone. LOL)


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I use peroxide and generic Desitin diaper ointment...along with keeping the hairs clipped around and coming out of his eyes.









Does what I do help?
It is not a perfect remedy, but seems to make a drastic improvement when I keep up with it.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

dc. cathy! i would love to do the homecooked meal too but i dont even go to the market to buy my own food hahah, but i do give jongee some human food that i eat sometimes, but i promise i'll be cooking for her in the near future when i get used to cooking









and yes, i do use the eye wipes from Dr. Foster and Smith
(my breeder recommended it)

eye cleaner

i only use it about once a month when her face just gets really dirty..

i wipe her face with the pads and then blow dry her face and brush it and make sure her face is all dry..,her face gets really clean but still her face gets dirty again after from eating and playing..jongee doesnt really have bad tearstaining anyway

anywayz, i try not to use any chemical on her face like those peroxide thingys

i also have this ointment that my breeder also recommended when i first got Jongee but ive never used it before and i dont think i will


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:excl:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I flush eyes and wipe off their face with a cotton ball. I use Collyrium eye flush. Even on Jonathan, who has no tear ducts, that is adequate.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

*Knock on wood* but Tuffy doesn't really have any tear staining so all I do is wipe his face and get the boogies out of the corner of his eye. My biggest problem with him is that the hair gets crusty around his eyes, but I usually use a little eyelash brush to comb out the crusty parts.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Usually just water for me. Although, I put the MOM/peroxide mixture on them on occasion, but that's usually around bathtime.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I said soap and water because Fantasia doesn't really get tear staining. I wash around her eyes with baby shampoo during her bath and once every couple days I use saline solution to soften the crusties (she doesn't get them everyday) and I just wipe away with a paper towel or cotton ball. I also use a comb to get any that is left off. I got lucky with Fantasia not getting tear stains. I have seen some pet store pups with really red faces when they were still at the pet stores (so they were really young).


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I have been lucky with Lacey...just water. I wipe her around her eyes.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

I have tried everything under the sun also for the stains, I have noticed that since she has stopped cutting teeth it isnt as bad. I have found that the Eye Envy does make a difference, I put it on her this morning and by afternoon I had seen an improvement.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i use tear clear i buy ther wipes from petsmart. he no longer has tear stains now after burning the hairs in the corner of his eyes and using this when he does have tearing.


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

We use Collyrium twice a day (morning and night) to clean the area under the eyes and then comb through with a tiny flee comb. Seems to be working so far (fingers crossed!).
Vikki and Audrey.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Where do you get Collyrium? Sadie's eyes, just this week, seem to always be wet. There is a sour smell there, like laundry that stayed in the dryer too long. I've been washing every night and using cornstarch to help keep them dry and nothing is working. She and Sassy are getting spayed on Wed. I guess I'll ask the vet to check her eyes while she is under. If anyone has any other suggestions, please advise.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Jan 14 2005, 11:11 PM
> *Where do you get Collyrium?  Sadie's eyes, just this week, seem to always be wet.  There is a sour smell there, like laundry that stayed in the dryer too long.  I've been washing every night and using cornstarch to help keep them dry and nothing is working.  She and Sassy are getting spayed on Wed.  I guess I'll ask the vet to check her eyes while she is under.  If anyone has any other suggestions, please advise.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=29828*


[/QUOTE]


Collyrium is an eyewash. I found it over in the eye care/contact cleaner section of the drug store.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Jan 14 2005, 11:11 PM
> *Where do you get Collyrium?  Sadie's eyes, just this week, seem to always be wet.  There is a sour smell there, like laundry that stayed in the dryer too long.  I've been washing every night and using cornstarch to help keep them dry and nothing is working.  She and Sassy are getting spayed on Wed.  I guess I'll ask the vet to check her eyes while she is under.  If anyone has any other suggestions, please advise.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=29828*


[/QUOTE]

Hi Susan, I know just enough on this topic to be "dangerous"!! So take this with a grain of salt. The cornstarch may be the problem.

I believe the sour smell means that there is perhaps a yeast infection[see Edit below]? This is not a big deal, as Kallie had it when she was a young puppy and the vet didn't even do anything... he wanted to see if her own immune system would clear it up and it did. And forgive my ignorance since it's been over two years since this happened, but I am almost positive I'm remembering correctly that it was yeast. There were small light-brownish areas on the area between her eyes. [See Edit... this was staph, not yeast.]

Also, I have read that you shouldn't use cornstarch in the presence of yeast. I just now did a Google search to see if I could find anything to support my memory of this. Here is what one web site says on the topic of diaper rash: "Talcum powder and cornstarch aren't recommended. Talcum powder can get in your baby's lungs. Cornstarch may make a yeast infection worse." http://familydoctor.org/051.xml

Apparently, the cornstarch is a food source for some types of yeast.

Here is a quote from another site: "Although cornstarch in and of itself is not typically harmful it does encourage the growth of yeast, thereby encouraging yeast infections in the diaper area. " http://saltysiren.com/home/ss1/page/15/4

I also recall hearing on the People's Pharmacy radio show on NPR to be careful when using a cornstarch powder after a shower because some of the powder can fall on the damp bath mat and it would cause something (sorry, can't remember what...yeast?) to grow.

Again, I apologize for giving partial information but I don't have a clear memory of the details... I just know there is something going on with cornstarch and moisture! 

Hope I haven't caused total confusion! :new_Eyecrazy:

*EDIT: * I just now remembered....the infection on Kallie's face that the vet let clear up on its own was not yeast it was a *staph* infection. This may be what yours has that is causing the smell ??


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

We get Collyrium in CVS - it's right next to the contact lense solution, etc and is a human eye wash.
Good luck with it if you decide to try it!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If the eye discharge smells, she may have a conjunctivitis. Jonathan, who drains right on his face (no tear ducts), use to get a stinky face because he would get a bacterial skin infection secondary to the draining. The solution is I clip just the very corners of his eyes so I can keep the skin breathing. I clean it daily with Collyrium on a cotton ball. Occasionally, I use a little triple antibiotic eye ointment on the skin itself.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady never had a tearing problem until she started with inhaled allergies about a year ago. It's really slight compared to most Maltese, but I was spoiled before by her perfectly clean face!

I wash her eye area daily with Absolutely Natural shampoo on a cotton ball. Sometimes I put a bit of peroxide under her eye. I also have been using just a touch of Desitin (I put a little bit on a baby toothbrush) and brush it on.

All this has helped, but I have really seen a major improvement in the past week as a side effect to using apple cider vinegar. Lady has been battling a uti (she's a diabetic) and the anitibiotics she has been on has lowered her pH. Since stones can form if the pH is too high or low, I monitor and manipulate her pH. Anyway, I tried the vinegar and her tearing has stopped!

My biggest problem is beard staining from her food even though I wash her face daily. Any suggestions there?


----------

